# toddler size ferel pigeon



## CHARLIE (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi,
On Saturday I saw a little pigeon walking around Venice Beach. It was limping and looked weird. I found out that it had fallen out of it's nest the night before and one of the employees at the food place was sort of taking care of it. It wasnt an infant but it wasnt fully grown either. It had most of it's feathers and it fit in my one hand. I named it Charlie. I took it to my sister's house and we feed it bread soaked in milk. It had some injuries..by the wing and underneath the wing area and the chest. I cleaned it with hydrogen peroxide mixed with water but I accidently got some of it in it's eye. It appears to be ok but I dont know. I can tell that it was gaining strength but I dont know a thing about birds let alone a ferel toddler pigeon. So after a few phone calls, I took it to Long Beach Animal Hospital. They have a wildlife program. I am happy I found a place to take it but I was wondering if anybody heard of anything about the Wildlife Program. I am unable to get updates on it..according to their rules. But all the receptionists are short and rude so now I am concerned. Sorry this is so long but any feedback would be appreciated. I just want to make sure I did the best possible thing for Charlie. Thanks.

ps I forgot to mention that I dont think Charlie knows how to fly yet.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Welcome Charlie.....thank you for trying to help this little pigeon.

I'm on the east coast so I really don't know anything about the Wildlife Program at Long Beach Animal Hospital, but we have many members in California who would probably know or have heard of it. Just hang on or check back later to see what they may have to say.

Thanks again for showing compassion and going out of your way to help.

Linda


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Hey Charlie. 
I don't, know anything about the program you mention. But I wouldn't worry, You did the right thing by trying to take care of this little Pijie. There are many who wouldn't.

Thanks.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Charlie, I don't know anything about the place you mentioned, but I guess they will take care of the baby and release it eventually.
Thank you for doing the right thing.
For future refference, don not give milk to a bird. Bread soaked in water is a better alternative. They are seed eaters, but you can give soaked puppy chow if you don't have anything else.
For babies you can give baby cereal.


Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Charlie,

I believe Long Beach Animal Hospital works with David Thraen's wildlife rehabilitation group but could be wrong about that as David is also associated with the Westminster Veterinary Group for wildlife care. At any rate, as far as I know LBAH does a good job with the wildlife they take in. I have a friend who rescues pigeons in the Long Beach area and who knows this vet hospital well. If you would like me to PM you his name and phone #, I'd be happy to.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Charlie,

Welcome to Pigeon Talk

Thank you for helping this toddler pigeon and trying to do the right thing.

One of our members may know about the wildlife care program at Long Beach Animal Hospital, as she is a rehabber in Orange County and has a pretty good idea what goes on.

Just give her some time...


----------



## CHARLIE (Aug 28, 2006)

*Thank you..*

Thanks for the responses and info...yeah i wasnt sure about the milk part. Good to know for future reference. I didnt know Pigeons where so interesting until I had to do a little research for it. I am glad I found this site.


----------



## CHARLIE (Aug 28, 2006)

*Charlie*

Hi Terry,

I know the hospital staff said his name was Dave so maybe it's the same guy. I would love to get his info or vice versa because I just want to make sure that Charlie is ok and if it does have a disease of some sort, I think I should be informed because my sister is pregnant and I have cat. More than anything, I just want to make sure Charlie is ok because truthfully, I wanted to take of it myself and let it decide what it wanted to do. Well at least some of you have heard good stuff about the LB Animal Hospital. That makes me feel A LOT better.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Charlie,

I have sent you a private message with the phone #'s for David Thraen and also my friend, Dan, in Long Beach.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Charlie,

My friend, Dan, just called and said he called you back and left you a message that I am sure is going to be very upsetting .. basically that LBAH and David Thraen euthanize most of, if not all, the pigeons that they get. I have no way of knowing if that is the truth or not, but that is what Dan believes after having taken more than 200 birds to them over the years. He was devasted when he determined that this must be the case. 

I do hope this is not the case and that you can reach David Thraen and find out if your little teenaged pigeon is OK.

Please do let us know if you are able to find anything out.

Terry


----------



## CHARLIE (Aug 28, 2006)

*Long Beach Animal Hospital Wildlife*

Hi 

I spoke to Dan yesterday and he told me the same thing. As soon as I got that message from him, I called them and spoke to a receptionist name Jenn and she was nice enough to check for me. She said that Charlie got sent out the next day, either back to the wild or to one of their Rehabilitaters..she mentioned someone name Billy and when I told Dan that, he said that maybe Charlie got a chance. Billy is some older lady that has been caring for Pigeons for some time now. Jenn assured me that Charlie did not get euthanized. Hopefully that's the truth but I am going to call Dave T when he gets back. He is out of town until next week. Dan was very skeptical of Dave and the whole wildlife program in general. 

He was very helpful and if I ever find an injured pigeon, I will definitely call him. He lives and heals pigeons out of his Van using his pension as his source of income so if anybody feels like donating $$, he could probably use it. Anyways, thanks again. I will keep you posted if I hear anything new.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That would be Billie S. in Long Beach. If Charlie went there, then s/he is going to be fine and is in the best of hands. I'm PM'ing you Billie's phone # if you want to check and see if she got Charlie. I know Billie, and she is terrific and very, very experienced with birds of all types.

I'm very glad to know that LBAH isn't just blatantly euthanizing pigeons.

Terry


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Oh Lord. I'm telling you, I feel soooooooo good about this.
It's great to hear such happy news. I guess that it proof that Pijies are Angels. 
Well _Someone_ is looking out for Charlie 
*Fingers Crossed for a good recovery*


----------



## CHARLIE (Aug 28, 2006)

*Charlie Update*

Hi Everybody,

I spoke to Billy today and she says that she remembers getting a pigeon around the beginning of September. She doesn't remember the exact date or anything since it was a few weeks ago but I am hoping it's Charlie. She said that it's doing great. She just moved it in the big cage and will be moving it to a flight cage soon and may release it in the next week or so.  

She also said she's had a good relationship with the Long Beach Animal Hospital and that they only euthanize birds that aren't releasable. Thanks everyone for reading and giving me great advice. 

Peace, 

Linda


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for the wonderful update.

Reti


----------

